# My son



## Derrar (Apr 28, 2016)

It is very sad story I am going to tell that happened to me lately . Had a beautiful son born in Malaysia on 2 February 2016 , on 4 February 2016 , my ex. And her parent decided to hide him in shelter then give away to adoption behind my back . When I found out the same day on 4 February 2016 , I couldn't do anything , we are not married . She want ahead beside me protesting and calling none stop to Stop her . She refused to tell me where she put my son , until I am still trying to find out . It is sad and depressing , I am an expat in Malaysia , my ex. Is Malaysian


----------



## DH7164 (Apr 29, 2016)

Derrar said:


> It is very sad story I am going to tell that happened to me lately . Had a beautiful son born in Malaysia on 2 February 2016 , on 4 February 2016 , my ex. And her parent decided to hide him in shelter then give away to adoption behind my back . When I found out the same day on 4 February 2016 , I couldn't do anything , we are not married . She want ahead beside me protesting and calling none stop to Stop her . She refused to tell me where she put my son , until I am still trying to find out . It is sad and depressing , I am an expat in Malaysia , my ex. Is Malaysian


The biggest deficit in 21 century is not financial deficit ( according to ex.finance minister there is $7 trillions of saving ) .
The biggest deficit is Morals and Dignity deficit , we are facing


----------

